# Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

I was thinking of developing a short-shift kit that would fit all 80s, 90s, and CQs - quattro models AND FWD....so far my prototype model has about 35% throw reduction and feels great. It would also fit all 100s, as well as all A6s up to 1998...again quattro and non-quattro models. It should go with out saying but it won't - only fits 5-speed cars.
I have a machine shop lined up to make parts for this and was tryin to see how many people would be interested. Cost would be between $75 and $100 but I don't know exactly - it depends on how many we have made. Of course it would include all the hardware you'd need and instructions. The install should take about an hour/ hour and a half if you know your way around a wrench. Of course, the parts are all new, including the plastic bearing housing that rocks the shifter.
So anyway - vote with the following poll!


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (billzcat1)*

Makes me wish I had a CQ or 80/90 ..... That is a hella good deal for a short shifter kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by NW4KQ driver, 9:39 AM 3-12-2002]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (billzcat1)*

What about 4000/Coupe/quattro?


----------



## qttrocpe (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (PerL)*

Absoultely interested. One complaint of the car is that the shift motion is a bit sloppy. Keep me posted!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (PerL)*

Unfortunately the kit I have developed does not work with any cars with the 016 or 013 transmission - so 4000s, 5000s, Ur-Q, Coupe GT...all out for now. I'll see what kind of kit I can come up with once this one is produced - I really don't want to tackle 2 projects like this at once!
According to a certain group of family pictures....
This shift kit will also fit your Cabriolet 2.3E, PerL 
I suppose that is an addition to the list - will fit all 5-speed Cabriolets as well! Of course, America hasn't ever seen those before....
A revised list - more Euro-friendly
1988-1996 80 FWD&quattro (B3,B4)
1988-1996 90 FWD&quattro (B3, B4)
1988-1996 Coupe FWD&quattro (B3, B4)
1992-1998 Cabriolet 5-speed
1989-1994 100 FWD&quattro
1995-1998 A6 FWD&quattro (no 30vs, no 2.5 TDI, no 6-spd)
1994-1996 RS2 (no kidding!)
1988-1996 S2
If you have a specific application you have a question about - Euro, non euro, I can probably find out! Hopefully we can get a few people in on this so we can get the price down in the $75 range!


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (billzcat1)*

You develop it and give me some proof it works, and i'll send the check ASAP. Keep me updated! [email protected]


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (blkaudicq)*

sounds sweet to me, when is the projected buy date?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (MyAudiGoFast)*

The buy date is not set yet. Once the car is rolling again (other issues at hand) I will have a short video of the throw in the car. I expect no later than next monday for the car to be road-borne once again.
I'm keeping a list of all interested members so I will send an update to you when I get them, if that's ok with you. I hate spammers so I can take you off if you want but the only thing I will use it for is this shift kit.
The only thing that might deter people is the need for a A)pair of snap ring pliers and B)a friend







It requires snap-ring pliers to install the shift rod but I can do that for you if you send me yours (if you can stand to be w/o your Audi for that long







)
So anyway - Movie coming soon! I will keep everyone posted!


----------



## vedubgirl (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (billzcat1)*

I'm in. Keep me posted, please.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (vedubgirl)*

Ok everyone - 5 or fewer shifters sold = $100 5-15 = $85 15+ = $75
I think that overall there must be 15 people in the world who would want to get their hands on one of these (Get it? hahaha)
Once we get a show of hands I can arrange delivery in 2 weeks...I'm not about to get knee deep in shifter kits w/o confirming that there are actually people who want them.
Come on, with all those cars they fit there has to be enough people to get the price down....


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (billzcat1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This shift kit will also fit your Cabriolet 2.3E, PerL [HR][/HR]​That's great but no use for me, I'm selling the cab soon. Of course it'll fit. The car is identical to a 2wd Coupe, except the roof, fuel tank and trunk.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (vedubgirl)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm in. Keep me posted, please.[HR][/HR]​Oops that was my friends SN. I'm in though for sure.
How many people have said yes for sure. $100 is a good price for me. The cheaper the better though. When are you cutting off.
Will it fit a 4cyl 5spd tranny?


----------



## danix (Apr 28, 1999)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (Power5)*

A short shift kit for the CQ/90q20v was already done once using VW parts.
Still, there might be some interest on the 20v list.


----------



## Primos90Sport (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (billzcat1)*

I'll be in....


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (Primos90Sport)*

Primo, You finally found this place? Or is this just the first couple times you posted?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (Power5)*

There shows 8 people who voted "yes" on the poll but I only have 6 addresses. I'll assume this number will grow to 10 and I will go ahead and order 10 made. I will keep you posted when they are done! I have a few different suppliers for the parts so it might take a week before I know. 
Also - still working on making the car road-worthy so I can get a video of the action and some pics of the install.


----------



## German_Red (Mar 14, 2002)

*I'm in*

Consider the check written. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: I'm in (German_Red)*

Alright who's in for number 9 and 10?







Just tryin to keep tabs on the growing list...










[Modified by billzcat1, 8:37 PM 3-16-2002]


----------



## German_Red (Mar 14, 2002)

*Come on guys, we only need 2 more*

There has to be 2 of you, and is there any further update to the production billzcat1??


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Come on guys, we only need 2 more (German_Red)*

Why as a matter fact, I DO have a production update - the prototype is finally installed on a running, driving, Coupe Quattro! For those of you who didn't know, the Coupe Quattro has been in the garage for a month or two with a burnt-out PS pump and a totally shot Bomb. Took this opportunity to develop the short shift kit while the car wasn't goin anywhere.
Anyway - kit is installed, drives GREAT. Installation is fool proof - just don't lose any parts! Throw reduction is in the 40-50% range I would estimate - a bit shorter than I expected. The scary thing is that it takes basically no more effort to shift than before. My Jetta has the ABD shift kit/weight at 40% and this shifter is WAY easier to get into gear. As for production - some of the parts are on back order and I only have the supplies to build 8 of them. Also - machined parts have NOT been delivered. Expect 8 kits ready next weekend. ETA on backordered parts is two weeks from last friday.
Picture links to follow as soon as I get them downloaded/edited


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Come on guys, we only need 2 more (billzcat1)*

Billzcat let me drive the car tonite and I have to second the great feel of the shifter. I got to drive the car to sanfransico 6 months ago so I was used to the stock throw. It feels very miata like in its throws now. just to drop the good word


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Come on guys, we only need 2 more (NW4KQ driver)*

Ok rather than post a whole bunch of links on here I just went and wrote an instructional web page - basically from start-finish. http://home.attbi.com/~dianalynnxk/nweurosport/shifter.html 
Sorry guys it's 2:30 in the morning I'll have the video up tomorrow for ya


----------



## danix (Apr 28, 1999)

*Re: Come on guys, we only need 2 more (billzcat1)*

Sounds interesting. I'm willing to be a guinea pig for the audifans.com/20v.org crowd, and install in my 90q20v.
I would like to see pictures of the finished unit first though, to see how it compares to the modified VW shifter parts solution.


----------



## padriug (Mar 14, 2002)

*I'm interested in the short throw.*

Email: [email protected]
Thanks 


[Modified by padriug, 5:34 PM 3-19-2002]


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: I'm interested in the short throw. (padriug)*

check the link , there are pics of it there.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Come on guys, we only need 2 more (billzcat1)*

Video now available! The second half is pretty much just us driving down the freeway saying unintelligible things. It's a digital still camera that happens to take short videos as well so quality isn't half bad until you get to the sound








without further ado 
{edit} you guys dont need to see my friend being stupid
Enjoy!


[Modified by billzcat1, 9:01 AM 3-21-2002]


----------



## German_Red (Mar 14, 2002)

*Nive movie*

The video was...intresting. unless my computer is messed up (which very well may be) all i got was a middle finger and a couple of numbnuts,







.How about a real video of the short throw.


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Nive movie (German_Red)*

....exactly what i saw







good start though


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Nive movie (MyAudiGoFast)*

haha , that was me in the video , billzcat uploaded the wrong one......


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Nive movie (MyAudiGoFast)*

Ummm my most sincere apologies gentlemen apparently I clicked on wrong video when I hit "upload"
I'll get the other one up ASAP - I just checked the size and it's 13 mb!!!!! I'll go and get another vid that is just of the shifter - the numbnuts cameraman (you know who you are) took over 1 minute of just driving down the freeway - if anyone has any recommendations for free movie editors (.mov) I'll be open to suggestions since it is 10 at night and the camera won't do so well in the dark.
Again....my bad. I'll try my best to have a reasonable sized video of a SHIFTER not a dumbass in the passenger seat










[Modified by billzcat1, 5:31 AM 3-21-2002]


----------



## danix (Apr 28, 1999)

*Re: Nive movie (billzcat1)*

Your writeup says "the hardest part is removing the ebrake handle".
Why would you need to remove the handle? If it's simply to get the center console off, this is not required, as I've pulled the console on both a CQ and a 90q without having to touch the handle, other than raising it up as high as it would go.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Nive movie (danix)*

Well I was merely following Bentley instructions on center console removal. I didn't even try to take out the console with the handle still attached but I suppose it is possible.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Nive movie (danix)*

Got enough people in on the deal from the 20v list now - cost is officially $75 plus shipping!


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Nive movie (billzcat1)*

When will they be ready? When should I send the money?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Nive movie (Power5)*

I will let everyone know ASAP when I have them ready to ship! Please don't send any deneiro until they're in! I don't want to get confused about who's paid, who's been shipped, etc. until I actually have all the parts in hand and ready to go!
I will keep the masses posted!


[Modified by billzcat1, 8:08 PM 3-22-2002]


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Nive movie (billzcat1)*

bump for the roomate


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Nive movie (NW4KQ driver)*

Alright ladies and gents, the first 8 shifters are in! I will email each of the first 8 people with details since I have been keeping a list of who was in, and when. 
Thanks for the interest!


----------



## German_Red (Mar 14, 2002)

*when do i get one?*

When do you think you will have the next set of them.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: when do i get one? (German_Red)*

as soon as the money is in for the first set I can order the next set....


----------



## IqDOU (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: when do i get one? (billzcat1)*

If it's not too late you can count me in. I needed to replace the bushings in there anyway. With this set-up I won't have to.
Let me know if I can still get in on this!!









E-Mail: [email protected]
Thanks..


[Modified by IqDOU, 9:10 PM 3-28-2002]


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: when do i get one? (IqDOU)*

billzcat1, i got your e-mail, now you have mail... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: when do i get one? (IqDOU)*

Sure you can get in on the action - of course you're at the bottom of the ever-growing list right now so you will be part of the second group going out. Once that group is out....well we'll see what happens next!


----------



## IqDOU (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: when do i get one? (billzcat1)*

Great!! Then add me to the list!!


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: when do i get one? (IqDOU)*

billzcat1, my check is in the mail.


----------



## German_Red (Mar 14, 2002)

*Anyone have it in yet*

Has anyone else recieved and installed this kit yet?


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Anyone have it in yet (German_Red)*

no i have3 not gotten mine yet and i live 3 hours from him....did richard dissapear?


----------



## German_Red (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Anyone have it in yet (MyAudiGoFast)*

He better not have, he's got my money, I'm expecting to get it within a week or so.


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Anyone have it in yet (German_Red)*

Hey , Im richards roomate , there are some springs on backorder from the dealership that are part of the kits. They should be here tomarrow. The kits should be shipped for those of you who have payed him.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Anyone have it in yet (NW4KQ driver)*

sorry guys the springs are in I will be shipping tomorrow - I have payment for 4 kits so far and they will all go out.
My apologies!
Richard


----------



## German_Red (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Anyone have it in yet (billzcat1)*

if at all possible i would like a tracking number, if not oh well and i'll be looking forward to having it in a few days!


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Anyone have it in yet (German_Red)*

can I confirm you recieved my check?


----------



## Petemic (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (billzcat1)*

Once these kits are installed, will the stock boot and grip fit back onto the shifter? or will it have an industrial metal look to it? Also, is there still time to get in on it?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (Petemic)*

Ok I thought I responded already but when I came back to this post - my last post didn't go through!
German Red: Sorry, I shipped USPS Priority, they did not provide a tracking number. You should receieve the kit in just a few days.
blkaudicq: I received the check on thurs, shipped on Fri. There is a set of printed instructions in each box








Petemic: the kit fits under the stock boot and knob and looks no different from the interior of the car once the kit is fully installed. The lever is the same height, but throw is reduced about 35-40% It requires no modification of the shift lever unless you wanted to shorten it yourself (tap new threads, cut off some of the lever) I will add your name to the list for when I have the next batch ready to go!


----------



## Petemic (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (billzcat1)*

How do you remove the shift knob? The guy who owned the car before me super glued the little plate with shift configuration on it to the knob. Am I going to have to rip that thing off? or is it just some kind of twist ocnfiguration?


----------



## IqDOU (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (Petemic)*

The knob just twists off!!


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (IqDOU)*

Recieved my shifter today!!!! Thankyou for the prompt service. Opened it up and everything looks like it is there. (do I just use the rod out of the current shifter? Haven't fully read the directions, sorry







). Looks good and will be put on this week(end). I will let you all know how it feels, can't wait!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










[Modified by blkaudicq, 1:21 AM 4-9-2002]


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (blkaudicq)*

Yup you just use the stock shift rod - the kit does not change the height of the unit, only the throw. You should have one aluminum plate w/ 3 holes, one large washer, one 2" long spring, and one shift pivot bearing. Depending on what bearing you got (I found a new supplier so some of the plates are slightly different) you may also have a ~2" plastic ring. This comes with the yellow-zinc colored bearings. The grey bearings do not have this piece separately, it is part of the unit itself.
I was noticing a little stiffness in my shifter - if you think it is a little stiff, spray some white lithium grease on the ball pivot - it works wonders! Improved my shifter even more!







Don't use WD40 though, it will dissolve all the grease on the ball and is not slippery enough to work correctly.
Good luck with the kits! Let me know if you have any questions or trouble on the install!


----------



## Petemic (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (billzcat1)*

Anyone know how to get the center console apart on the 100 models?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (Petemic)*

hammer, crow bar; that is what I am planning to use to get mine apart...j/f I'd image it has to be somewhat close to the 90 and cq


----------



## German_Red (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (blkaudicq)*

I got mine in today, I LOVE IT. When it was claimed to be a 40-50% reduction i thought that would be a little high, but not at all, i think it is right around 40-45%. It took about half an hour to install including putting back to gether the console. Thanks a lot to billzcat and i suggest to everyone on here to spend the $80 and get it. Oh and just for info i did not have to apart the e-break, just pulled it all the way up. Thanks again and for all those with the kit on the way...happy shifting.


----------



## Petemic (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (German_Red)*

Just a thought....
If you want to lower the height you could cut the pre-existing rod and instead of re-threading it (don't have the tools







) you can puchase aftermarket grips (momo, etc...) that have a side screw instead of threads. They can go any height.
billzcat1: How much longer untill I should be able to send out the payment? (when will you be getting in my batch?)


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (Petemic)*

Glad to hear it is working out well for you German Red








The only thing I don't like about the shift knobs with set screws instead of a threaded base is that the set screws come loose rather easily - even when I torqued them pretty darn tight I had two separate Momo knobs that do not like to stay set! I will stick with Audi-only in my car just for that reason! Besides - They make such beautiful knobs








Petemic - I am getting the last batch in about a week - I will send out an email to the remainder of the interested parties I have not yet contacted "off-vortex" detailing how to pay, etc.


----------



## Petemic (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (blkaudicq)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hammer, crow bar; that is what I am planning to use to get mine apart...j/f I'd image it has to be somewhat close to the 90 and cq[HR][/HR]​I've been trying to get the console out just out of curiosity and I'm having problems. I can't even get the rear secton off. Is there anyone who's done this to a 100 before?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (Petemic)*

Well, it is offical, the shifter is in!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Feels VERY nice, little slop. Pretty easy,once the center console was disassembled. Can't tell you the exact time, because I cleaned eveything and worked on other stuff along the way. Very satisfied,thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (blkaudicq)*

Sorry to post again, but I just got back from driving my car. All I can say is WOW, what a difference! You can really tell a difference when the car is driven. Very direct and short throws. Anyone who drives a stick Audi that this fits, needs one!


----------



## IqDOU (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (Petemic)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've been trying to get the console out just out of curiosity and I'm having problems. I can't even get the rear secton off. Is there anyone who's done this to a 100 before?[HR][/HR]​








HTH!!


[Modified by IqDOU, 7:10 PM 4-11-2002]


----------



## Petemic (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (IqDOU)*

IqDOU: Thanks for the pic. I actually have that, but I'm still confused by it. The screw labeled #9 is nowhere to be found. If it's there it's underneath the shift boot and I don't think the boot just pops off, or does it? (I'd be pissed if it broke)


----------



## IqDOU (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (Petemic)*

The boot is attached by a screw....








I wish I could offer more help but I've never done that on that vintage Audi. To me it looks like the plate, #10 above, pops out and that will give you access to the screws for the rear console. But I'm just looking at a picture which could be wrong, I mean not 100% accurate







...
Then again looking at the placement of the screw for the shift boot I don't know if the rear console even needs to be removed on your car.
Wish I could help more...
Good Luck!!


----------



## Petemic (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (IqDOU)*

I FINALLY removed the shift boot on my 1993 100 CSQ. It turns out that the front of it clips off and the back slides out. Now the whole shift mechanism is exposed and I don't think i'll have to remove the front or center console to put the short shifter in! Hoorah!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (Petemic)*

The last batch will be in and ready to ship on Tuesday next week! April 23! For those of you who haven't sent a check or paypal, you know when they'll be ready.
As of today, everyone who has paid has had one shipped - enjoy!


----------



## Gord (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (billzcat1)*

Billzcat,
This fits the 5 holer coupe right? Are you making more? And when you do could you email me [email protected]? I just bought an 83 coupe. It is a nice car and I am interested in getting the shifter. I live up in Canada so I hope this isn't going to be a problem. (Never had parts problems before) Thanks,
Gord


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (Gord)*

I dont think this will fit your car , I didnt see it on Billzcat1's list......


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (NW4KQ driver)*

Indeed this kit does not fit Typ 81 or Typ 85 cars.
Good news for those of you who have not received a kit - my final order will be ready to ship Tuesday! Last chance to jump on the bandwagon and get ahold of one of these for QUITE a while!
Later!


----------



## Petemic (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (billzcat1)*

billzcat1: I got the shifter today and everything looks good, but i just need to install it. I noticed some grease on the nylon ball+cup joint. Did you pre-apply the white lith grease you recomended before? or do I need to add that on top of that grease already there?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (Petemic)*

Actually, the with lith grease is only if you think the shifter is too stiff and not properly lubed...none of the kits I send out are under-lubed any more - sometimes you might wipe off the grease and it will get stiff. If you notice it being too stiff or blocky, it might need some lith grease. Good luck! I haven't had any installs on 100s yet so I am anxious to hear your results!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (billzcat1)*

Well I have about 7 shifters left that were requested but never paid for... anyone want to get in on it before I junk the project?


----------



## jspronk (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (billzcat1)*

I've got a '93 90CSq and I need this shortshifter! Check your hotmail account billzcat1.

wow, good thing I happen to run across these forums today


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (billzcat1)*

Me too...just sent you an e-mail billzcat1.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## momotaro (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (billzcat1)*

You still have any of those short shift kits left?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (momotaro)*

Looks like billzcat1 has moved to selling the shift kits on ebay. Heres the address:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/ebayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1826031730&r=0&t=0


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (blkaudicq)*

Yup you caught me! That is my last kit available. The group buy is officially over since all the materials I got under group buy pricing are now exhausted. I am considering producing them on a single-unit basis but am not sure. I will of course keep the forum posted. Expect news in ~1 week.
later guys


----------



## momotaro (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (billzcat1)*

Thanks! I bought my car as a daily driver, and only after talking to a friend of mine am interested in tuning it. 
Too bad there doesn't seem to be as much information for the V6 12v as there are for the 5Cyl 20v, or the A4s/A6s. A big hole in the Audi tuning world







.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (momotaro)*

LOL!! someone paid $192 for a shifter i bought for $81, hahaha.


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (blkaudicq)*

that is insane: richard, i congradulate you on the serious cash flow you got from that guy


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (MyAudiGoFast)*

....you should see what happens when I sell junkyard turbos....


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (billzcat1)*

you make me sick








gotta love easy money though


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (MyAudiGoFast)*

I guess you guys got a deal! hehehe


----------



## momotaro (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (billzcat1)*

Sorry I couldn't pick up the short shifter from you, and after seeing the price everyone else paid I couldn't let myself pay that much. If you ever get another package together I would like to be in on it







. You sell turbos? Does anyone know of a forum just for tuning old Audis, not just short shift kits? I have about a million questions to ask (very new to the hobby). Any good books on the subject you would recomend?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Short Shifters - 80, 90, Coupe, 100, A6 (momotaro)*

Hmm I must have missed this last message. As for tuning old audis, this forum is *alright* but to be honest, I have learned an incredible amount on the Quattro list. The Q-list is a GREAT source of info and there are a some VERY knowledgeable people on there. The emphasis on the Q-list is mostly towards pre-V6 cars - everything from the 80s and a lot of early 90s cars. The 5 cyl is revered on the Q-list. I would recommend signing up for a week or two and checking it out - http://www.audifans.com 
Good luck in whatever you are up to there - as for shifters, I may go to AudiWorld to see if there is any interest. If so, I will let this forum know but it was a lot of work getting all the shifters made...had to mill them all by hand







So it might be a while before I start making them en masse again. For now I will stick to selling them on ebay one at a time since then I don't get so tired of looking at the things








Later


[Modified by billzcat1, 5:41 PM 5-16-2002]


----------

